
Greek Anarchists vs. The Islamic State - DimiD
https://medium.com/athenslivegr/greek-anarchists-vs-the-islamic-state-9aac1e335495
======
im3w1l
AFA / AntiFA, the extreme left terror organisation is going to Syria to learn
warfare and build revolutionary organisation. Even though I applaud them for
fighting ISIS, I cant help but find this more than a little worrying.

~~~
ptaipale
Yes. Some of us still remember the days when RAF and Red Brigades worked
together with PFLP, PLO and whatnot. Since plane hijackings are now more
difficult, we'll be seeing the left and Middle Eastern radicals working
together to bomb European soft targets like concerts, markets, railway
stations etc.

------
ptaipale
This reinforces my opinion that it's a good idea to restrict warfare to state
actors and make it a criminal offense to join armed movements in foreign
countries.

I have a lot of sympathy for Kurds in their struggle for a nation of their
own, but having members of the public travel from European countries to fight
for or against Daesh, be indoctrinated to kill, and then return to Europe
carrying both the technical learnings of warfare, the ideological baggage
collected, and the emotional trauma of war, can lead to further atrocities in
Europe.

Armies of governments aren't all good and nice, but they do have more
restrictions on what they can and will do, compared to ad hoc militias - and
more follow-up of how former service members are doing.

------
kradem
Or - if you switch off the clickbait title - anarchists as the pawns in the
irredentist movement spread out over four sovereign states.

